# Todd Bentley is moving to my neighborhood!!!!



## CDM (Dec 19, 2008)

Fresh Fire Ministries' Board of Directors released a letter 11/28th concerning their gravy train, Todd Bentley. Here is an excerpt:

Here are the facts:

Todd has yet to enter into a clear system of accountability with the leaders he identified that would be involved in such a process. *Todd has visited Rick Joyner in Fort Mills, South Carolina, and indicated early on in September that he would be moving there soon to become a part of the community there and to receive counseling from Rick Joyner, Jack Deere, Bill Johnson and others that Rick might feel to bring alongside.* Todd is in regular contact with Rick Joyner and has agreed together with Rick that he will move to Fort Mills during the first few months of 2009. 

Having spoken with Todd in recent days, he is resolute in his intentions to divorce Shonnah, and in his mind, the restoration he is seeking is one which would not include reconciliation with his wife. Todd admits to being 100% responsible for the divorce. 

It also needs to be clarified that Shonnah has in no way initiated this divorce and has no present intention to do so at any time in the future. She is understandably hurt by Todd’s infidelity, but is not asking or pressing for a divorce. The legal separation from Shonnah was initiated completely by Todd and he has not seen her or the children since the last week in July. To our knowledge, Todd’s relationship with the female staff-member, who was a former intern and also, at his initiative, a live-in nanny in his house for over a year, is still ongoing. We believe that there are currently no biblical grounds for Todd to leave his wife and children. While it has been maintained that no physical contact happened between Todd and the former female intern until after he filed for legal separation from Shonnah, in the Boards’ eyes, the nature of the present relationship between Todd and his former staff member is that of adultery.​


Fort Mill is right next to my town - Rock Hill. Joy of joys, I'm going to harangue this guy to death every chance I get.  

Guess I should wear helmet and pads, though.


----------



## SpokenFor (Dec 19, 2008)

what a great chance for you to witness to him. But, indeed...carry a taser.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Dec 19, 2008)

For those of you who don't know... 

Rick Joyner has written several books and is huge in the apostles+ prophets movement. He claims to have been take to heaven to talk with Jesus, Paul, Adam and Eve, one of our reformers, and some homeless guy he saw once who was supposedly a prophet.

He a Bently are made for eachother


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, I'm glad he's leaving our area -- but too bad for you. 

I've heard that there's a good location for his ministry somewhere on the northern tip of Ellesmere Island.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a friend that, sadly, has become an integral part of Joyner's network of church ministries. That 'ministry' is dangerous. Very dangerous.


----------



## Quickened (Dec 19, 2008)

Bently is the hemorroid on the butt of society


----------



## Davidius (Dec 19, 2008)

Rick Joyner and his group, MorningStar Ministires, are bad news. I visited that church many times in high school when I was still a really whacky charismatic.


----------

